# E28 M5 My first post



## ekdemos (Dec 7, 2003)

Hello this is my first post.


----------



## ·clyde· (Dec 26, 2001)

sweet

I still want an E28 M5.


----------



## ekdemos (Dec 7, 2003)

Here are all of them. Wow I like how you can attach more than one picture! they are as follows oldest to newest

1986 325es (Dinan chip ram air intake)

1988 M5 (too much to list)

1992 525i (stock) however brother crashed it being fixed ouch

1994 325ic K&N pannel and ansa performance exhaust

1998 528i K&N pannel. Sucks in the snow.


----------



## PhilH (Jun 7, 2002)

ekdemos said:


> 1998 528i K&N pannel. Sucks in the snow.


You'd think with the newest version of traction control, the E39 might be the best. Maybe it's the tires?


----------

